
Why do people still use paper work orders? - aml183
Someone came to fix my garage today. The garage repairman issued me a paper work order and I asked why they don&#x27;t do this on a phone or tablet. He said everything is done via paper. Are there startups solving this?
======
rossdavidh
Oh, it's been solved, many times. But consider the advantages of paper: \- low
battery usage \- high contrast; easy to use in direct sunlight \- rapid bootup
time \- you drop it, it still works \- cheap \- low training time (for simple
forms) \- error-tolerant in many ways

Now, there are problems as well, for sure, like no data validation and
expensive harvesting of that data. But, in many cases, the above advantages
outweigh the disadvantages, not because there's not good software to replace
it, but simply because there are things that paper is very good at. If you
don't particularly benefit from the advantages of software for your exact use
case, paper can be absolutely the correct choice.

------
ddingus
Paper does not have downtime. It is robust, does not require licenses,
charging, updates...

A cheap scanner get it useable elsewhere.

Simple, cheap is why.

------
zepto
When you say solving ‘this’ what exactly problem are you noticing?

